# Steelhead Reel Question



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

A couple of falls ago I bought a 10'6 Rapala Sportsmen Steelhead Rod. I've never put it to use, mainly because I don't have a reel for it. Anybody have any idea on a good one to chase Steelies in the Muskegon? I'm looking to stay within in the 60 dollar range if possible, thanks - Bryon


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

Shimano Sahara 2500 is a good choice for $60.00.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

shimano or daiwa.......cant go wrong


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I am a huge Shimano fan and catch a bunch a year(usually:smile-mad) with spinning tackle, my fav steel reels are the shimano rear drags(fighting drag) which can be found on the sedona models, the spirex, and the symmetre. I have been very pleased with the sedona models for the price!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Byron... go to Gander... ask for a Tournament Series spinning reel in the 3000 size. This is a Pfluegar President in disguise. Best $49 reel on the market. I have 6 of them and they all serve me well... and you KNOW I'm not easy on my equipment. I have one on my steelie rod right now! BUT, only the Tournament series are the Pflueger reels... the cheaper ones are Shakespear.

Plus, you can't beat the warrantee... though I've not had to bring a single reel back so far... 2 years and counting.


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

Shimano's reels freeze in below freezing air temps. Other than that they are great reels. You can not beat the drag of the Daiwa SS Tournament reels, but other than the drag the reels are cheesy.

The spinning reels that I have been the most impressed with in the last 5 years in all honesty are the Abu Garcia Cardinal 300 Series Spinning Reels. I have a couple of them and for $40 "$30 when I bought mine" you will not find a better reel. The 304 size reel I have lined with 8 pound diameter 30 pound test power pro and usually 12-15 pound leader for Kings. I use this reel on the pier in the spring and fall and in the river in the fall. I have beat on it and the drag is still perfectly smooth after a ton of Kings "not skunky gravel raking Kings either". I can tell you that a Shimano Sahara I could only get one year of fishing with like this before the drag started to go and this reel is still going after 4-5 years. It is smoother reeling than any of the Shimano's or Daiwa's under $100 also. Anyway seriously man for $40 you can not go wrong with these reels and I find myself using mine more than I use my $250 Shimano anymore. They are just that nice. I keep thinking about trying one of their higher end reels out, but just say to myself, why? If it isn't broke don't fix it...

I also bought one in the next size down for steelhead, but I don't use a spinning reel for steelhead very much so it doesn't get used very often. No issues with it what so ever, and I don't expect any either...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Pfluegar President is a nice smooth reel. The drag sucks though. My Quantum's anti reverse went out on me tonight. I think everyone is getting their reels out of China and they all suck. :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

See now I've not had issues with the drags... lucky??


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

the new Abu Cardinal 3 is also a very good reel.... don't think it over $60.00[check the cabela's catalog.]
Its still not the same as the older 1970's and 1980's models.... that you could bid on ebay.... but the older green 1970's models are going for $100.00-$200.00 and possibly more where the black 1980's model will price out for $40.00 - $65.00. they also come in size #4 that are also a good size for steelhead fishing.... I'll have the cardinal 3 on the old steelhead rod for the season... and these in may opinion are the best spinning reels ever made!!!!!
any thing that is made and engineered by clock makers have the best quality....


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW thanks for all the responses so far guys. Keep it up, sounds like I got a lot to think about before my May trip to Croton - Bryon


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

waterfoul said:


> See now I've not had issues with the drags... lucky??


The drag is to sticky. It really shows on the 9' and 10' rods while steelhead fishing. I still use mine and am always ready to feed line by hand when ever the fish surges. I may just be to used to Abu and Quantums drag systems, they are smooth.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

One other good reel would be Abu Garcia centerdrag 1000.... the drag on this reel is simmular to the cardinals of any kind and if not better.... I found one on ebay for $10 bucks... what a steal Ha Ha Ha.... not laughing at any one here....

rob


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

TheSteelheadBum said:


> Shimano's reels freeze in below freezing air temps. Other than that they are great reels. You can not beat the drag of the Daiwa SS Tournament reels, but other than the drag the reels are cheesy.
> 
> The spinning reels that I have been the most impressed with in the last 5 years in all honesty are the Abu Garcia Cardinal 300 Series Spinning Reels. I have a couple of them and for $40 "$30 when I bought mine" you will not find a better reel. The 304 size reel I have lined with 8 pound diameter 30 pound test power pro and usually 12-15 pound leader for Kings. I use this reel on the pier in the spring and fall and in the river in the fall. I have beat on it and the drag is still perfectly smooth after a ton of Kings "not skunky gravel raking Kings either". I can tell you that a Shimano Sahara I could only get one year of fishing with like this before the drag started to go and this reel is still going after 4-5 years. It is smoother reeling than any of the Shimano's or Daiwa's under $100 also. Anyway seriously man for $40 you can not go wrong with these reels and I find myself using mine more than I use my $250 Shimano anymore. They are just that nice. I keep thinking about trying one of their higher end reels out, but just say to myself, why? If it isn't broke don't fix it...
> 
> I also bought one in the next size down for steelhead, but I don't use a spinning reel for steelhead very much so it doesn't get used very often. No issues with it what so ever, and I don't expect any either...


Disagree. I have used Shimano for 20 years and have never had a reel drag freeze in below zero temps. Nice try.


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

skipper34 said:


> Disagree. I have used Shimano for 20 years and have never had a reel drag freeze in below zero temps. Nice try.


Their fluid-drive reels freeze in below freezing temps... I have seen it happen hundreds of times and it has happened to me. I believe everything, but their really cheap and really expensive reels use this fluid-drive system these days. Wasn't a try it is the truth and a well known fact throughout the entire industry... In above freezing temps. their reels perform flawlessly...

You should read the post it isn't the drag that is freezing it is the actual drive inside the reel making it virtually impossible to turn the handle as the fluid becomes VERY hard and makes the reel just not work right...


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

ive never had a shimano freeze to were i couldent use it the only problem ive ever had was the anti-reverse would quit working once in ahwile ..i fish mine all winter long.........well not no more since i got my centerpin....


----------



## TheSteelheadBum (Feb 7, 2006)

float n steel said:


> ive never had a shimano freeze to were i couldent use it the only problem ive ever had was the anti-reverse would quit working once in ahwile ..i fish mine all winter long.........well not no more since i got my centerpin....


Man I had all kinds of issues with 2 of my Sahara reels and my buddies did as well with other Shimano reels in the $100 and under class. The reels were not getting dunked or anything either. Spoken with many many people and everyone has always talked like yeah it's just a result of using the fluid drive they use. They would get hard as heck to turn once the air temps. got around 30 degrees. I have seen it happen to tons of other guys on the river over the years as well with all kinds of models of Shimano reels. Never once heard of it happening to another brand though. They may have it fixed now, but you still here guys talk about it all the time. Who knows, but I do know it happened to me and it has never happened with any other brand. I also do know it happened with other Shimano models to close friends and all of which have since quit usig their products, no problems since the change...


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I prefer the mitchell avocent . It has alot of bearings and a very smooth drag . Also has a quick change spool to change your line if you want to convert from driftin to crankin . Not to expensive either . I highly reccommend it .


----------



## GLoomisman (Oct 1, 2007)

QUANTUM ENERGY PTI IN SIZE E20...10 BEARING SYSTEM..SUPER SMOOTH..:chillin:


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

i have four steelhead rigs and the are all outfitted with shimano,i believe that they are the best because of there drag. They really dont hold up to long though, i only get about 2 yrs out of my drifting rig. But i hate changes so i stick with it.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Okuma makes a decent reel, and for around 50-60 bucks you can buy an Epixor. 
Shimano is ok, I used to be a Shimano "nuthugger" but now am a Daiwa "nuthugger." I have a Daiwa Feugo, so far it's been a great reel, the drag is super smooth. Kinda pricey though, it ws $250 and some change. Would love to try a Shimano Stella and Daiwa Steez, but that's some good c-pin reel money there. I have a few older Sustains they've been good reels too, again kinda pricey though. Looking at the Okuma VS series reels now, want to try them out.


----------

